# Video: Audi TT Mark 1 fuel gauge



## nisio (Jun 26, 2008)

Hello Forum, I am having trouble with the fuel gauge on my 99 Audi TT 180bhp Quattro. This is the only problem I've ever had with the instrument cluster and has been like this since I bought the car so I can't say when it started acting like this - Please tell me its an easy fix!

I have uploaded a video to youtube for you to see, quality isnt great but you'll get the idea!

*(video has since been removed)
*
Basically this is the problem:

The gauge seems to be about 15 to 20 degrees too far clockwise so it shows more fuel in the tank than there is. The fuel light comes on long before the pin is in the red and I would estimate that the tank would be empty about half way down the red (I know becuase I once ran out of petrol at this mark!!!). To me this seems like the pin itself is just misaligned?

The video shows the full behaviour but here is a little description to go along with it:

* When the car is switched off, the pin sits at zero.

* Once the key is turned the pin jumps to half way into the red (where I would estimate the tank is empty) then very quickly jumps again to its final position, which depends on how much fuel is in the tank (in the video this is at the first white mark outside the red zone). There is not actually this much fuel in the tank, there is less as the fuel light is on.

* When the car is turned off again, the gauge moves to 'estimated empty' for about 20 seconds before eventually falling to zero on the gauge, where it stays until the car key is inserted and turned again.

I am not sure if it is a coincidence or not that the pin finally rests at zero when the car is off - where does it rest on all of your TTs? I am hoping you will say it sits a little bit below zero! In this case I reckon all I need to do is adjust the pin itself. My 'reckonings' aren't always correct so advice appreciated!

Here are pics of the 3 positions the gauge goes to as described above:
*(pics have since been removed)
*
I think I've described this in enough detail but if anyone needs me to clarify any points please ask... obviously
Anyway thanks in advance, I'm sure someone can advise me on what to do.

Regards,
Oisin


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Sounds like the fuel sender mate, link to fix below

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=8319&hilit=fuel+sender


----------



## nisio (Jun 26, 2008)

So not the instrument cluster? happy days if its not but the fuel sender fix seems quite complicated, should I attempt this myself?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I'm no expert but I had just the fuel gauge playing up and it was the sender

Sure someone technical will be along to answer for definite either way, but it is EVENTT08 weekend :wink:


----------



## dub djs (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi, I've got the same happening to mine, thought it was the cluster. Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## nisio (Jun 26, 2008)

I've had a good read through that guide on how to fix/clean the senders and don't fancy it. I think I'll print it out and bring it to the garage and let them do it!

If anyone has any other (more simple!)suggestions please let me know. Thanks lads


----------



## mwilsonTT (Jun 26, 2008)

I think its going to be a dashpod problem, rather than fuel senders, if the fuel sender was faulty, the car guage and the DIS would read the same, i.e fuel in the tank, no fuel logo on the dis, when the guague hits the red, the light comes on etc, however from your video it appears that the guage is showing your not empty, but the DIS indicates you are!

you can also use VAGCOM to do an instument test, which will show if you pod is faulty.


----------



## 225COOP (Jun 15, 2007)

I agree with the dashpod diagnosis, had the exact same fault on mine. Also on mine the needle would drop a further part once the ignition had been off for a few minutes(key removed), then when you opened drivers door would jump back up again. Audi changed dadhpod for me FOC.


----------



## nisio (Jun 26, 2008)

Can I ask where the needle rests on your TT when the key is removed from the ignition?

I described the problem to an audi garage over the phone awhile back and they recommended I remove the dashpod and adjust the needle itself.. this doesn't sound like a great solution to me but it would solve the problem I guess. If the pin were adjusted until empty was at the correct position the other points of reference would line up too I think - the empty light should come on at the right spot and full should line up with the last white mark as they seem to be offset by the same amount.

To be honest, I'm not going to pay for an expensive dashpod fix just because the fuel gauge is slightly off, I can live with it.

Any opinions on this fix?


----------



## Rosskie (Jul 31, 2007)

Dont adjust the needle!!

Get Audi to pay for a new dashpod for you, messing about with your already broke one will just void any chance of a free replacement.

They are a known fault and will be replaced free of charge. They will be replaced with the same part however and may go again tho...

Also, its not the fuel sender thats at fault. I have a dodgy fuel sender and my DIS jumps about as much as the needle on my dashpod - if the two agree is the sender, if the two disagree its the dashpod.


----------



## nisio (Jun 26, 2008)

Its a 99 TT so I don't think Audi will replace the dashpod for me. Anyone in Ireland know the best route to follow here, my local Audi dealershipvis notoriously expensive/unhelpful so maybe I should contact Audi Ireland directly. Anyone have contact details of a helpful person in Audi there they can PM me.. it would be more effective than filling out the contact form and hoping for a reply. Thanks


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

I found this in the tt tweak guide

http://www.wikitt.org/wikiTT/images/f/fc/TTweakers-Guide.pdf

pdf it may help you but you will need a vagcom to do it around £20 from ebay

3.4 Fuel Gauge Calibration
Courtesy of [email protected]********
If your fuel gauge is not exactly spot on, here are the instructions to fix it.
The fuel level sender in the fuel tank is directly connected to the dashpod that measures the
resistance of the sender. The resistance value is then converted to the estimated fuel level,
which is finally indicated on the fuel gauge. If the gauge does not correspond to the actual
fuel level, it is possible to adjust the resistance conversion curve.
The dashpod Adaptation Channel 30 accepts values 120 &#8230; 136, corresponding to -2l &#8230; +2l
adjustment range to the fuel level. An adjustment of 4 equals 1l. Value 128 corresponds to
no adjustment, which is the default.
It is strongly adviced to only adjust the empty tank range of the gauge. It should not really
matter whether your gauge is showing exactly full tank after fillup, but it is essential the
gauge is indicating empty when you are running on vapours!
To perform the adjustment:
1. In "17" for the Instruments, select "10" Adaptation
2. Read channel 30
3. Enter the new value, always 5 digits, prefixed with zeros. For example, enter 00124 to
do -1l adjustment.
4. Test the new value
5. If you're satisfied with the results, hit "Save"

Hope this helps ............


----------



## nisio (Jun 26, 2008)

I love this forum, always great advice and various suggestions.

Was hoping there would be a software solution, but googled for ages without finding anything useful. I have a cheapy VAG cable from ebay and think it should be able to do this change with it. It will be later this afternoon before I can try but will post the results as soon as I can.


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

nisio said:


> I love this forum, always great advice and various suggestions.
> 
> Was hoping there would be a software solution, but googled for ages without finding anything useful. I have a cheapy VAG cable from ebay and think it should be able to do this change with it. It will be later this afternoon before I can try but will post the results as soon as I can.


dont forget 00120 is the lowest value as with all vagcom adjustments write down the original value BEFORE you change anything then if it dont work you can allways put it back and try somit else :wink:

let us know if it worked


----------



## nisio (Jun 26, 2008)

Just tried there but I can't perform the adaptation with the free version of the software (release 311-2). Is there an alternative method or can someone advise me on what to buy off ebay?

Is there any other (free)software that can perform simple VAG functions such as this?


----------



## nisio (Jun 26, 2008)

Found a great thread answering my VAG question:
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=82921&p=899229&hilit=free+vag+software#wrap


----------



## scigib (Feb 19, 2007)

The fuel guage was the first sign of the dashpod going in my car. Just get the dashpod replaced. It's 99.9% likely that it is that anyway. :? Whats the issue it's free?


----------



## zabzy-TT (Jul 9, 2008)

scigib said:


> The fuel guage was the first sign of the dashpod going in my car. Just get the dashpod replaced. It's 99.9% likely that it is that anyway. :? Whats the issue it's free?


Yeah but if its found that the issue isnt related to the dashpod then its an aditional £60 charge.

I would say by looking at the video that the problem is a faulty dashpod though.


----------



## Meeerrrk (Mar 21, 2008)

mine did exactly the same, free dash pod from audi

1999 TT Coupe


----------



## steveharris703 (Feb 19, 2009)

i have a problem with my fuel guage,the guage sometimes stays on the light and the needle doesnt move then other times its reading full tank or half tank and sometimes the temp needle dont move and then shoots straight to 90 degrees!! is this the dashpod and do audi change these for no charge?????


----------



## krissy86 (Jan 31, 2009)

steveharris703 said:


> i have a problem with my fuel guage,the guage sometimes stays on the light and the needle doesnt move then other times its reading full tank or half tank and sometimes the temp needle dont move and then shoots straight to 90 degrees!! is this the dashpod and do audi change these for no charge?????


That's what I'm trying to find out...but it appears Audi seem to have changed their agreement recently...! Nightmare! :x


----------



## krissy86 (Jan 31, 2009)

krissy86 said:


> steveharris703 said:
> 
> 
> > i have a problem with my fuel guage,the guage sometimes stays on the light and the needle doesnt move then other times its reading full tank or half tank and sometimes the temp needle dont move and then shoots straight to 90 degrees!! is this the dashpod and do audi change these for no charge?????
> ...


viewtopic.php?f=2&t=137291

A big read but you'll get the idea...


----------



## pumski (Mar 23, 2009)

I had the same problem with my 51 plate 180 tt. The fuel gague was always showing as full. I went to audi Ayr my local dealer and they ordered a new cluster and fitted it the next week.Unfortinately the new one was faulty to.So back i went to the dealer and luckily they had a new one in stock which they fitted there and then. It was a bit of a nusiance but audi ayr were great and all that work free of charge. If only every car dealer was the same


----------



## fialoe (May 1, 2009)

I have had serious problems with the dashpod in my Audi TT and up until this morning Audi have denied such a problem occurs. It began with a faulty temperature guage, then fuel guage then shut the whole car down on a dual carriageway in rush hour traffic. I contact Audi Ireland who gave me a generic brush off. As I was not satisfied I contacted The Irish Times who printed the below article. However after contact from the Irish Times they have finally admitted such a problem exists and are willing to offer a small refund to those who have replaced their dashpod. For clarity, if you had a problem with it you would of had to replace it. Please follow this link to the article in the Irish Times or contact me at [email protected] for more details. I am sure this will be great news to every TT owner from 2000 to 2003.
Fialoe http://www.irishtimes.com/newspaper/mot ... 05863.html

IF YOU HAVE (or had) PROBLEMS WITH YOUR DASH POD PLEASE CONTACT ME [email protected]


----------



## perrypearmain (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi There,
I am experiencing the same out of line fuel gauge problem that has been seen on this forum. Am i reading it right that because it is a known fault Audi will change my dashpod free of charge. Bearing in mind that my TT is on a 51 plate.
Look forward to any responses.
Perry.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

nisio said:



> Just tried there but I can't perform the adaptation with the free version of the software (release 311-2). Is there an alternative method or can someone advise me on what to buy off ebay?
> 
> Is there any other (free)software that can perform simple VAG functions such as this?


I'm sorry to say that they seem to have gone back to telling everyone to feck off. I should know. Mine went dodgy a while back and Audi UK basically said tough tiTTy cos I'm out of warranty :?


----------



## jakon316 (May 22, 2011)

bought our tt a month ago and during rush hour this morning broke down in the middle of a busy roundabout as ran out of petrol nightmare tanks reading 1/4 full taken it back to the original garage i bought it from who are hoping it will be a fuel sensor however reading all these problems sounds to me like dash pod, ours is 2002 and is 180bhp and doesnt actually have DIS so cannot compare the reading all the cases ive read so far the cars have DIS does anybody know if its less likely to be the dashpod if you do not have DIS?? has anybody had a free replacement off audi recently as all the cases im finding on the forums are a few years old now :-(


----------



## c32ajj (Aug 6, 2012)

hi John-H,

i am new owner of Audi TT 54 1.8T plate bought car at reasonable price so not complaining that i have a slight problem, 
yellow fuel low warning light is on - i added fuel, the needle moved to half full, but the yellow warning light still on - have just driven 100 miles home - the car didnt miss a beat drove beautifully.

is it a sendor sensor or more serious. i am in cheshire also so would glad of any help, thanks

c32ajj


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi c3sajj, If Fuel Range (miles left) show the same wrong reading as gauge,it's usually the sensors in fuel tank,otherwise its a DashPod fault. Here are links to dashpod repair Co.

http://www.clusterrepairsuk.co.uk/repai ... terSpeedo/
http://www.vdorepair.co.uk/
http://www.bba-reman.com/catalogue/Deta ... oduct=2086

Hoggy.


----------

